# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Կենդանաբանական այգի

## Grieg

> _Կենդանաբանական այգուց մարդկային կյանք` մեկ քայլ_
> 
> Անցյալ 2 ամիսները Երեւանի կենդանաբանական այգում եղերական էին. օգոստոսի 29-ին անսպասելիորեն մեռավ Մաշա փիղը: Լաբորատոր քննությունը պարզել էր, որ մահվան պատճառը ներքին թունավորումն է եղել` մեծաքանակ չմարսված սնունդը: Վերջերս մահացել էր կենգուրուն` դարձյալ կոշտ սննդի պատճառով: Գետաձիերի ձագուկի անկման պատճառը շատ փոքր լողավազանն է եղել, որտեղ չի պահպանվել համապատասխան ջերմաստիճանը: Արջի մահվան պատճառը ստամոքսում հայտնաբերված պլաստմասայից գնդակն էր:
> 
> Կենդանիների անկման պատճառը, փաստորեն, սնունդն է, նաեւ` պայմանները: Կենդանաբանական այգու փոխտնօրեն Սամվել Ղահրամանյանը չի ժխտում, որ մեր այգին պատրաստ չէ ոչ միայն էկզոտիկ կենդանիներ ունենալուն, այլեւ մյուս կենդանիների համար համապատասխան պայմաններ չունի` վանդակները փոքր են, աղբահանությունը նորմալ չէ: Արջի կուլ տված գնդակի վերաբերյալ չի հավատում, չի ուզում հավատալ, որ միտումնավոր են նետել արջի վանդակի մեջ. «Հավանաբար մի երեխա որոշել էր գնդակ խաղալ արջի հետ»:
> 
> ...1970 թվականին կենդանաբանական այգու մոտ` փողոցում, սպանել էին Վովա փղին: Ասում են` այդ փողոցում հաճախ են վթարներ լինում:
> 
> 1974 թվին բերում են մեկ ուրիշ փիղ` Վովա 2-ին: Սա սպանեց Իվանին` իր խնամակալին: Հետո` Բելային` էգին: 1990-ականներին սատկեց Վովա 2-ը: Պատճառը մինչեւ այսօր էլ պարզ չէ, քանի որ տնօրենն ասում էր, որ փղին թունավորել է փոխտնօրենը, իսկ փոխտնօրենը պնդում էր, որ տնօրենն է սովամահ արել փղին:
> ...


http://zhamanak.com/article/10321/

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. հեղինակի խնդրանքով թեմային ավելացվել է հարցում:*

----------


## Ambrosine

լրատվամիջոցներով անընդհատ ասում են` ամեն ինչ լավ է, պետությունը հոգում է բոլոր ծախսերը, ոչ մի բանի կարիք չունենք.... բլաաաա
ուր ա թե? եթե կենդանիները սատկում են, սպանվում են, վիրավորվում են.... նրանց անվտանգությունն էլ ապահովված չի :Angry2:  իսկ մեր հասարակությունը տիպիկ արևելյան թերզարգացած հասարակություն ա. երբ ենք դառնալու քաղաքացիական հասարակություն? :Angry2:  բոլոր երևույթները փոխկապված են. եթե չհետևենք *չի կարելի*ներին, ուր կհասնենք?

մի խոսքով, դեմ եմ փակվելուն. նախ թող բոլոր միջոցները նպատակային ծախսվեն, ապահովվեն բոլոր պայմանները կենդանիների համար. հնարավորության դեպքում կրկնակի ճաղեր անցկացնեն. ստացվում ա, որ ոչ թե կենդանիները պիտի վանդակների մեջ լինեն, այլ` մարդիկ :Vayreni:

----------


## ministr

Ինձ թվում է, որ կենդանիները սատկում են ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալների պատճառով: Ինչ է նշանակում արջը գնդակ էր կուլ տվել սատկեց? Բա դուք չեք տեսնում , որ էդ արջի մոտ մի բան էն չի? Չի ուտում, վատա զգում: Ժամանակին որ տեսնեին, հետազոտեին չէր սատկի: Փիղը նույնպես: Ինչ հեքիաթ ասես որ չպատմեց այգու վարիչը: Սկսեց սեռական անհամատեղելիությունից.. բա իմացաք ինչ եղավ.. մեր գրանդիկը նենցա մշակել որ Մաշան ոտերը տնկեց...ուրեմն համատեղելի չէին: Այ քեզ բաաան... հետո կամաց-կամաց տեսան , որ չէ հասարակությունը իմանում ա որ սխալ սննդի պատճառով ա սատկել, սկսեցին շառը գցել նախկին պայմանների վրա: Հա ինչ էդ փիղը դժոխային պայմաններից եկավ ընկավ դրախտային պայմանների մեջ, հլա սեքսուալ մանյակ գրանդիկն էլ կողքին ու ուրախությունից սատկեց?

----------


## Grieg

հետաքրքիր է ամբողջ 7 այլ տարբերակ է ընտրվել հարցումով,
 կիսվեք ձեր տարբերակներով եթե դժվար չի ! :Smile:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Կենդանիների անկման պատճառը, փաստորեն, սնունդն է, նաեւ` պայմանները: *Կենդանաբանական այգու փոխտնօրեն Սամվել Ղահրամանյանը չի ժխտում, որ մեր այգին պատրաստ չէ ոչ միայն էկզոտիկ կենդանիներ ունենալուն, այլեւ մյուս կենդանիների համար համապատասխան պայմաններ չունի`* վանդակները փոքր են, աղբահանությունը նորմալ չէ:


Այս տարուայ յունիս ամսում այնտեղ էի: Եղանակը զով էր, ու ամեն օր անձրեւում, բայց դա չօգնեց, որ կենդանաբական այգին, ծայրից ծայր գարշահոտեր, բզեզներից ու տարատեսակ բզզացող միջատներից չէինք կարողանում մօտենալ վանդակներին: Վանդակները շրջապատող մետաղէ ցանցերը այնքան խիտ էին որ, դժուարաւ տեսնում էինք կենդանիները, որոնք խղճալի էին ու ոչ բնական պայմաններում: Կարելի է ասել՝ կեղտիքում ապրող ցկեանս բանտարկեալներ էին: Սեւ յովազը կաղում էր:
Գրեցի գարշահոտի մասին, որ համեմատաբար տանելի էր, բացառութեամբ սողունների գտնուած սենեակները, ուր մնալն անհնար էր, օդի ծայր աստիճան ապականութեան եւ գարշահոտի պատճառով:
Երանի ուղեցոյց բացատրական քարտէս լինէր, քանզի վերադառնալուց ու շատերի հարցումներից ետք, անդրադարձանք որ այգու ոչ բոլոր բաժիններն ենք այցելել:

----------


## dvgray

Առաջ շատ էի մտածում էս հարցի մասին: Մինչև էն մոմենտը, երբ որ հարց տվեցի ինձ,"իսկ ինձ կարելի՞ է պահել ճաղերի արանքում": Պատասխանը իհարկե միանշանակ էր:
…
ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի վագրին, առյուծին, գայլին… կենդանականին, շարժունին բանտարկելու: Ու հլա դեռ էտքանը հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ մատով ցույց տալու նրան ու զվարճանալու նրա վրա: 
…
միգուցե միակ դեպքը այն է, որ կենդանուն "բանտարկել", որպեսզի փրկել բնության մեջ ննրա հանդեպ կատարված "մարդու" գազանություններից, մարդկային "քաղաքակրթության" կողմից նրան հիմնահատակ վերացնելուց: Սակայն այդ դեպքում էլ էտ կենդանուն  show սարքերը անթույլատրելի է:

----------


## Rammstein

> Առաջ շատ էի մտածում էս հարցի մասին: Մինչև էն մոմենտը, երբ որ հարց տվեցի ինձ,"իսկ ինձ կարելի՞ է պահել ճաղերի արանքում": Պատասխանը իհարկե միանշանակ էր:
> …
> ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի վագրին, առյուծին, գայլին… կենդանականին, շարժունին բանտարկելու: Ու հլա դեռ էտքանը հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ մատով ցույց տալու նրան ու զվարճանալու նրա վրա: 
> …
> միգուցե միակ դեպքը այն է, որ կենդանուն "բանտարկել", որպեսզի փրկել բնության մեջ ննրա հանդեպ կատարված "մարդու" գազանություններից, մարդկային "քաղաքակրթության" կողմից նրան հիմնահատակ վերացնելուց: Սակայն այդ դեպքում էլ էտ կենդանուն  show սարքերը անթույլատրելի է:


Որոշ առումով համաձայն չեմ։
Անպայման չի, որ կենդանին վանդակում իրեն «դժբախտ» զգա։ Նորմալ կեդանաբանական այգիներում ամեն ինչ ուրիշ է, մարդիկ սիրում են կենդանիներին, իսկ կենդանիները սիորւմ են մարդկանց (իրենց խնամողներին)։

Մեր կենդանաբանական այգում նույնիսկ չեն էլ հետեւում ոչ մի բանի։
Նույնիսկ մի անգամ պահակն էր քնած, առանց տոմսը ճղելու անցա։  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Քվեարկել եմ «փակել» տարբերակի օգտին։ 



> Առաջ շատ էի մտածում էս հարցի մասին: Մինչև էն մոմենտը, երբ որ հարց տվեցի ինձ,"իսկ ինձ կարելի՞ է պահել ճաղերի արանքում": Պատասխանը իհարկե միանշանակ էր:
> …
> ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի վագրին, առյուծին, գայլին… կենդանականին, շարժունին բանտարկելու: Ու հլա դեռ էտքանը հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ մատով ցույց տալու նրան ու զվարճանալու նրա վրա:


Համաձայն եմ։ 
Նկատե՞լ եք, թե վանդակներում փակված կենդանիներն ինչ տխուր ու խղճալի տեսք ունեն։  :Sad:  Եթե մարդ լինեին, կասեի՝ ոնց որ ցմահ դեպրեսիայի մեջ լինեն խեղճերը։  :Sad:  Մի հայացքն էլ բավական է հասկանալու համար, թե որքան դժբախտ են այդ արարածները։ Նրանք հաստատ բանտարկվելու ու ցուցադրության առարկա լինելու համար չեն ստեղծված, որ վանդակներում տիկնիկի պես դնեն, մարդիկ էլ գան, նայեն, զվարճանան, երբեմն էլ վնասեն կամ տանջեն։ 




> Որոշ առումով համաձայն չեմ։
> Անպայման չի, որ կենդանին վանդակում իրեն «դժբախտ» զգա։ Նորմալ կեդանաբանական այգիներում ամեն ինչ ուրիշ է, մարդիկ սիրում են կենդանիներին, իսկ կենդանիները սիորւմ են մարդկանց (իրենց խնամողներին)։
> 
> Մեր կենդանաբանական այգում նույնիսկ չեն էլ հետեւում ոչ մի բանի։
> Նույնիսկ մի անգամ պահակն էր քնած, առանց տոմսը ճղելու անցա։


Պարզ է, որ արտասահմանում հաստատ պայմաններն անհամեմատ ավելի լավն են, բայց, միևնույն է, կենդանիներին ազատություն է պետք։ Ոչ մի կենդանին արարածի համար չի կարող հաճելի լինել թեկուզ ոսկյա վանդակի մեջ ճոխ ապրելը։ Ամեն դեպքում դա բռնություն է կենդանու նկատմամբ։

----------


## նախշուն

Եկեք Կենդանաբանական Այգու Դիմաց Ակցիա անենք~~
Բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներին հրավիրենք~~ ու բացատրենք բողոքի պատճառը~~:
Հետն էլ մի նամակ գրենք Ձեր բոլորի նկատառումներով ու հանձնենք համապատասխան մարմիններին~~:
Կարծում եմ միջոցներից մեկն է, ուշադրությունը սևեռելու էս խնդրի վրա~~
Եթե միքիչ չալարենք արդյունքի կհասնենք~~
հ? ինչ կարծիքի եք~~
Ի դեպ կարդացեք խնդրում եմ մի հոդված Ձիերի մասին~
*http://www.hetq.am/arm/society/8435/*

----------

